# X-Trail 2006 left rear ABS sensor



## bplex (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi guys, would really appreciate your help here.

I'm sure I'm not the 1st one with this problem, as stated in this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/152387-xtrail-abs-sensor.html

I would like to know if it makes a dirrefence if my sensor is the rear one and not the front.

The very steep price for this from Nissan is ridiculous, $275 + tax, advance payment + no warranty or return (!!?!?!?!)

Do you guys know of other options for me?

Thanks


----------



## bplex (Sep 15, 2011)

*piece found on Ebay*

The piece I found on ebay for the Citroen ZX is this one:
CITROEN XSARA ZX REAR ABS sensor 1.4 1.6 1.9 4545.50 BN | eBay

which is a very reasonable +/- $50, I'm I getting the right thing?


----------

